# i wanna be sure if its a real rhom...



## tsracing (Apr 12, 2005)

hi
this is one of my new piranhas. the store owner told me its a rhom but he wasn't sure...









it would be great if you can ident him....

thanks a lot!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

kinda looks like a sanchezi to me


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

doesn't look like a rhom to me...but im not that advanced in my knowledge


----------



## tsracing (Apr 12, 2005)

two more pics to make it easier....

one picture shows him a little bit younger...


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

try getting a picture of his complete side, and get a closeup if you can


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sanchezi! Red Spilo!


----------



## tsracing (Apr 12, 2005)

i'll try to do that tomorrow (i live in germany and lights already turned off ;-) )


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

sanchezi. a nice one too


----------



## tsracing (Apr 12, 2005)

any more ideas? 
i cant find sanchezi in the species section ...?! could someone tell me more details about them? i've got two of them now and bought them for 6 $ per fish!! 
i hoped to get a rhom :-( ...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a sanchezi.... Try looking under "spilopleura" in the species section.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice S. sanchezi


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

sanchezi- definatelly not a rhom


----------

